# Über Formular mit Radio Button auf neue Seite verlinken



## RoninRobert (11. November 2003)

Hallo ich möchte meine User über ein Formular mit Radio Buttons auf eine neue Seite schicken. Ich  das hier versucht:

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function Weiter() {
 if(document.Testform.Art[0].checked == true)
  window.location.href="frmdatei.htm"
 else if(document.Testform.Art[1].checked == true)
  window.location.href="datei.htm"
 else
  alert("Bitte eine Auswahl treffen");
}
//-->
</script>
</head><body>
<form name="Testform" action="">
<input type="radio" name="Art" value="mit"> mit Frames
<input type="radio" name="Art" value="ohne"> ohne Frames
<br><input type="button" value="Starten" onClick="Weiter()">
</form>
</body></html>
```

Aber da sich das Formular in einer Frame befindet, öffnet er die neue Seite in der frame. Wie kann ich das umgehen?
danke
Ronin


----------



## Razorhawk (11. November 2003)

Du sprichst die frames mit diesem befehl an!

parent.frames[1].location.href = "sport.html";

versuchs mal damit, müsste gehen!


----------

